# Motor E16



## chiba__ (Nov 6, 2007)

Hola! Tengo un Tsuru (Sentra B13) '93 con motor E16 a inyeccion. Quisiera saber cuales son sus especificaciones (no son todas necesarias, de hecho solo me intereasa el consumo de combustible y los HP). Espero puedan hecharme la mano. Gracias!


----------



## jasonpulgar710 (Nov 30, 2021)

chiba__ said:


> Hola! Tengo un Tsuru (Sentra B13) '93 con motor E16 a inyeccion. Quisiera saber cuales son sus especificaciones (no son todas necesarias, de hecho solo me intereasa el consumo de combustible y los HP). Espero puedan hecharme la mano. Gracias!


----------

